# Hapkiyusul



## JanneM (May 5, 2005)

Hi!

I have just started Yong Sul Kwan Hapkiyusul here in Seoul.
I was wondering if here was any Hapkiyusul practissioners at this forum.

Yong Sul!


----------



## Paul B (May 15, 2005)

Wow...sorry Janne! I see this thread has had a lot of views and nobody has replied...so I will. 

I don't practice Hapkiyusul,but I know a few others on here that do. I have seen HKYS first hand and was impressed with it's effeciency and power,good stuff!

What is the thing that caught your attention and made you want to start training in HKYS?


----------



## rmclain (May 16, 2005)

The director of that school (Yong Sul Kwan) is Kim Yun Sang.  He was a direct student of Yong Sul Choi.  I met and practiced with one of his 3rd dan instructors named, Shin Hoon.  Very nice and knowledgable person.

R. McLain


----------



## D Dempsey (May 16, 2005)

Isn't the main school in Pyeong-taek?  I remember seeing a school when I lived there.


----------



## rmclain (May 17, 2005)

D Dempsey,

According to their web site, the HQ is located in Geumsan.   http://www.hapkiyusul.com   But, I met and trained with Shin Hoon in Austin, Texas a few weeks ago.  

R. McLain


----------



## Mike-IHF (May 17, 2005)

D Dempsey,


The school in Pyongtaek is our HQ. We do have Hapkiyusul techniques, or blend there of. But we are not affiliated with Kim Yun-Sang, or the Young Sul Kwan. We call our art Hapkiyusul because it is more closely related to that than of Hapkido as mostly taught. 

Regards,


----------



## D Dempsey (May 17, 2005)

Mike-IHF said:
			
		

> D Dempsey,
> 
> 
> The school in Pyongtaek is our HQ. We do have Hapkiyusul techniques, or blend there of. But we are not affiliated with Kim Yun-Sang, or the Young Sul Kwan. We call our art Hapkiyusul because it is more closely related to that than of Hapkido as mostly taught.
> ...


 Ok... I remembered seeing the sign for it by the train station.  Do they have any american students there?  I know that Camp Humphreys is real close but most the americans didn't travel that far to train.  I wish I would have stoped by and checked the place out, but it's a little late now.  Oh well.
 -Dave Dempsey-


----------



## Mike-IHF (May 17, 2005)

D Dempsey,

That would be it. Right next to the train tracks. It is actually right outside Osan AF base. GM Chang has been teaching at Osan for a long time. To answer your question there are americans that train there, but it is mostly Korean. I would say 97% Korean. Most of the americans that train under GM Chang, train on base when he teaches classes there. Very few study at the HQ. GM Chang teaches alot lighter on base, than he does at the HQ. Hope I answered your question. BTW, where are you located? GM Chang is visiting next month for a seminar in Maryland. If you are able to come, send me your contact info, and I'll send you a copy of the flyer/info. Thanks.


----------



## JanneM (May 18, 2005)

Hi guys.

I was fortuuned enough to be able to practise two weeks at master Shin Hoons gym at Seoul. Unfortunetly master Shin was in the States to teach so I didn't meet him but his students was great and very skilful.
i also met dojunim Kim and practised once under him. I thikn him as one of the most skilled martial artists that I have ever seen.

Now I am back in Finland and the neares place to practise Hapkiyusul would be in Holland. But Frans who teaches in Holland is coming to Finland to give a seminar and I am waiting to get there.

Maybe net summer on my Korean trip I can practise hapkiyusul again.


----------



## D Dempsey (May 18, 2005)

Mike-IHF said:
			
		

> D Dempsey,
> 
> That would be it. Right next to the train tracks. It is actually right outside Osan AF base. GM Chang has been teaching at Osan for a long time. To answer your question there are americans that train there, but it is mostly Korean. I would say 97% Korean. Most of the americans that train under GM Chang, train on base when he teaches classes there. Very few study at the HQ. GM Chang teaches alot lighter on base, than he does at the HQ. Hope I answered your question. BTW, where are you located? GM Chang is visiting next month for a seminar in Maryland. If you are able to come, send me your contact info, and I'll send you a copy of the flyer/info. Thanks.


Well I was stationed at Camp Humphreys while I was in korea, I'm now back in the US.  I'm currently living in El Paso.  While I would enjoy coming to a seminar it's just now an option since it's about a 3 day drive.  Thanks though.  It's funny... when I was over there I didn't even consider hapkido, I just trained in Judo.  Then I came back to the US and became interested in it.  Of course all the hapkido schools here in El Paso are kinda bullshido.  Once again thanks for the invite.
-Dave Dempsey-


----------



## Mike-IHF (May 19, 2005)

D Dempsey,

WOW! I wish you were closer. I understand it would be impossible for you to make it. El Paso sounds like a wasteland for martial arts schools. Are you living there on your own, or are you still in the military? Anyway, It was nice talking with you. Anytime you happen to be in the area let me know, and we can share some mat time. Take care.

Sincerely,


----------



## D Dempsey (May 19, 2005)

Mike-IHF said:
			
		

> D Dempsey,
> 
> WOW! I wish you were closer. I understand it would be impossible for you to make it. El Paso sounds like a wasteland for martial arts schools. Are you living there on your own, or are you still in the military? Anyway, It was nice talking with you. Anytime you happen to be in the area let me know, and we can share some mat time. Take care.
> 
> Sincerely,


 I'm still in the military for another 18 months, and until then I'm stuck here.  For the most part this place is a martial arts wasteland.  Probably has to do the isolation.  Fortunately there are a few good schools.  One is a BJJ place and the other a MMA gym, both of which have great instructors.  I'll probably be moving to the D.C. area when I'm out so I'll look you up then.  Thanks.
 -Dave Dempsey-


----------

